# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Morgen Wildbad!

## KAI

Bin morgen in Wildbad.

Hätt ab Fellbach oder in der Nähe noch einen Platz frei! Wer hätte Lust. Abfahrt nicht so bald, so ab Zehn!

Gruß KAI

----------

